# Maple Syrup Beyond Breakfast



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

*Taking Syrup Beyond Breakfast*

By Elinor Klivans
Special to The Washington Post

Turning straw into gold may take magical powers, but turning maple sap into maple syrup is a down-to-earth process that results in a sweet liquid with a sometimes hefty price tag. But a little of the rich-flavored syrup goes a long way and once you taste real maple syrup, you'll be hooked.

Maple syrup is graded from fancy, with its pale golden color, to Grade B, which has a dark, reddish brown color. Grade A medium amber and Grade A dark amber are the most common grades, and the ones that I prefer for their assertive maple flavor. Real maple syrup (not corn syrup with artificial maple flavoring) usually costs $9 to $17 a quart.

Beyond the classic use as a topping for pancakes, waffles or French toast, there are creative ways for pouring on the maple syrup. It can sweeten a salad dressing, glaze a pork roast, flavor a cake or enrich the egg batter for French toast. Warm maple syrup makes a sticky sundae topping. I sometimes replace the honey or corn syrup in a recipe with maple syrup, where it can add sweetness plus a subtle maple flavor to a baklava or pecan pie recipe.

*Romaine Salad With Blue Cheese, Maple-Glazed Pecans and Maple Mustard Vinaigrette*
(6 servings)

The maple flavor in the vinaigrette is subtle. I owe credit for the simple technique for the maple-syrup pecans to my friend Karen Good.

For the pecans: 
Vegetable oil for the pan 
1 cup (4 ounces) pecan halves 
3 tablespoons maple syrup

For the vinaigrette: 
1 clove garlic, finely chopped 
1 tablespoon finely chopped shallots 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
2 tablespoons maple syrup 
2 teaspoons Dijon-style mustard 
2 tablespoons red wine vinegar 
6 tablespoons vegetable oil, such as corn or canola

For the salad: 
10 cups romaine lettuce, torn into bite-size pieces (2 small heads) 
3 ounces blue cheese, crumbled

For the pecans: Preheat the oven to 375 degrees. Lightly oil 2 baking sheets.

In a small bowl, combine the pecans and maple syrup and toss gently to combine. Spread the pecans in a single layer on 1 of the prepared baking sheets. Roast in the preheated oven, stirring once, until the syrup is bubbling vigorously, about 5 minutes. Immediately scrape the glazed pecans onto the other prepared baking sheet, spreading them in a single layer. Set aside to cool.

For the vinaigrette: In a small bowl, whisk together the garlic, shallots, salt, pepper, maple syrup, mustard and vinegar. Whisking constantly, slowly add the oil in a steady stream. Set aside.

For the salad: Place the romaine in a large bowl, drizzle with about half of the vinaigrette and toss to combine. Add as much of the remaining vinaigrette as desired and toss again. Divide among individual plates, sprinkle with the cheese and the reserved pecans and serve immediately.

Per serving: 361 calories, 6 gm protein, 18 gm carbohydrates, 31 gm fat, 11 mg cholesterol, 5 gm saturated fat, 357 mg sodium, 3 gm dietary fiber

*Maple-Walnut Baklava*
(16 servings)

I've replaced honey with maple syrup in this untraditional but wonderful rendition of baklava.

When working with phyllo pastry, it is important to keep it covered with plastic wrap and a damp towel so that it does not dry out and become brittle. I find it's easiest to use scissors to cut the stacks of phyllo pastry.

For the baklava: 
2 cups (8 ounces) walnuts, finely chopped or ground 
2 tablespoons granulated sugar 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
4 tablespoons maple syrup 
8 phyllo pastry sheets, thawed if frozen* 
4 tablespoons (1/2 stick) unsalted butter, melted

For the topping: 
2 tablespoons granulated sugar mixed with 1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon

For the syrup: 
1/2 cup maple syrup 
1 tablespoon freshly squeezed orange juice 
1 teaspoon grated orange zest

For the baklava: Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. Have ready an 8-by-8-by-2-inch pan.

In a medium bowl, combine the walnuts, sugar and cinnamon. Add 3 tablespoons of the maple syrup and stir until the nuts are evenly moistened. Set aside.

Stack the 8 phyllo sheets on top of one another. Using the bottom of the baking pan as a guide, cut 2 sets of 8-inch squares from the stacked sheets. You should have a total of 16 squares. Cover the phyllo squares with plastic wrap and then a damp dish towel. Set aside.

Lightly brush the bottom of the baking pan with some of the melted butter. Place 2 phyllo squares in the pan. Lightly brush the top square with melted butter and repeat with 2 more phyllo squares, brushing the top with butter. Spread 1/3 of the reserved nut mixture evenly over the phyllo. Repeat this process: place 2 squares of phyllo atop the nut mixture and brush the top square with butter, place 2 more squares of phyllo on top, brush the top square with butter, then add 1/3 of the nut mixture. Repeat the process again: Add 2 more squares, brush the top square with butter, add 2 more squares, brush the top square with butter and then sprinkle with the remaining 1/3 of the nut mixture. Then end with 2 squares of phyllo (brushing the top square with butter) and a final 2 squares of phyllo (brushing the top square with butter). You should end up with a total of 4 sections of layered pastry (with each section consisting of 4 phyllo squares) enclosing 3 layers of the walnut mixture.

Drizzle the remaining 1 tablespoon of maple syrup over the pastry, using the brush to spread it evenly. Sprinkle with the 2 tablespoons cinnamon sugar. Using a sharp knife, mark 16 squares by cutting through the top layer of pastry.

Bake the baklava in the preheated oven until the top is golden brown, about 30 minutes. Cut through the marked pieces of baklava to the bottom of the pan. Transfer to a wire rack to cool.

For the syrup: In a small saucepan over medium-high heat, combine the maple syrup, orange juice and zest and, stirring frequently, bring the mixture to a boil. Remove the pan from the heat and spoon the hot syrup mixture over the warm baklava. Set aside to cool completely. (May cover and keep at room temperature for 2 days.)

* Note: Phyllo (or filo) dough is found in the frozen food section of most supermarkets. Before using, allow the dough to thaw in the box at room temperature -- it takes about 4 hours. Do not open the box until all other ingredients are assembled and you are ready to work. Carefully unroll the phyllo sheets onto a smooth dry surface. Immediately cover the phyllo with plastic wrap and then a damp towel. Keep the sheets you are not working with covered at all times.

Per serving: 196 calories, 3 gm protein, 21 gm carbohydrates, 11 gm fat, 8 mg cholesterol, 3 gm saturated fat, 49 mg sodium, 1 gm dietary fiber

*Maple Banana Crumb Cake*
(8 servings)

Maple syrup figures in both the moist banana batter and the crisp crumb topping.

2 cups flour 
3/4 cup firmly packed light brown sugar 
2/3 cup granulated sugar 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
2/3 cup canola or corn oil, plus additional for the pan 
7 tablespoons maple syrup 
1 cup sour cream 
1 large egg 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1 teaspoon baking powder 
3/4 teaspoon baking soda 
4 medium ripe bananas, mashed (about 1 1/2 cups)

Preheat the oven to 325 degrees. Line the bottom of a 9-inch round baking pan with 2-inch high sides with parchment paper and oil the pan and paper.

In a large bowl with an electric mixer on low speed, combine the flour, brown and granulated sugars, salt, cinnamon and nutmeg. Add the oil and 2 tablespoons of the maple syrup, mixing just until the flour is combined. The mixture should be crumbly. Remove and reserve 3/4 cup of the mixture for the crumb topping.

In a small bowl, combine the sour cream, egg and vanilla. Add the baking powder and baking soda and mix just until combined. Add the sour cream mixture to the flour mixture that remains in the large bowl, stirring just until the batter is evenly moistened. Add the bananas and mix just until combined; it is okay if there are small pieces of banana in the batter.

Scrape the batter into the prepared pan. Drizzle 2 tablespoons of the remaining maple syrup over the batter. Using a table knife, swirl the syrup through the batter. Sprinkle the reserved crumb mixture evenly over the cake. Drizzle the remaining 3 tablespoons maple syrup over the crumb topping.

Bake the cake in the preheated oven for about 1 hour, until a toothpick inserted into the center of the cake comes out clean. Transfer the pan to a wire rack to cool to room temperature.

Run a small sharp knife around the edges of the pan to loosen the cake. Carefully invert the cake onto a wire rack. Remove and discard the paper lining. Invert the cake onto a plate so the crumb-topping side is up. (May cover and store at room temperature for up to 3 days.)

Per serving: 575 calories, 5 gm protein, 87 gm carbohydrates, 25 gm fat, 37 mg cholesterol, 5 gm saturated fat, 349 mg sodium, 2 gm dietary fiber

Elinor Klivans' most recent book is "Fearless Baking: Over 100 Recipes That Anyone Can Make" (Simon & Schuster, 2001).

[emoji]169[/emoji] 2002 The Washington Post


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

shooot or even just maple and winter squash....or I put maple granules in my ground pork for sausage.....or on a pork roast as a glaze or on carrots or roots<generally not necessary but could be ok>I like maple custard.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

What are maple granules?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Maple Granules = dehydrated maple syrup

Use as a sugar substitute for cooking or baking. Can be used in cereals, yogurt, on grapefruit (broiled), on granola, etc.



Sources for Maple Granules here.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

You can also get maple sugar, but it can be difficult to find. As for food ideas, how about a Maple-Pecan Bread Pudding?


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

This is great!!! My sister in law sent me a half gallon jug of grade B Vermont maple syrup recently, so I've been doing lots of experimentation!

-maple syrup glazed roasted sweet potatoes with sugared pecans

-pork tenderloin with maple syrup glaze

-maple syrup pie

-maple muffins with maple pecan frosting

-pumpkin spice cake with maple frosting

-raspberry maple vinaigrette

and of course, loads of french toast! I don't think I'll ever be able to go back to grade A syrup again!!!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I picked up maple granules and maple for lack of a better word sludge at Union Square Farmer's Market!!!!
Years ago I ordered grade B from Vermont much preferred the stronger flavor....it is generally more available at Health food stores. I haven't used anything but pure maple in 20 years...the other shtuff does not compare....


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'm with Shroom I prefer grade B. The point of using maple syrup is to get a maple taste, with grade B syrup you get a stronger taste.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

It is funny to see the regional differences in preference. In Vermont, folks tend to prefer the lighter Grade A or Fancy while the midwest (Flatlanders to a Vermonter) tend to prefer the darker B & C Grades. For eating I prefer the lighter ones, but for cooking I definately like the darker grades.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Pete, are the regional differences in eating as well as cooking? Because I've heard lots of folks say A for eating, and B for cooking, as well.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Overall, Vermonters perfer the lighter A and Fancy for most everything. Of course this is just a generalization, I'm sure that you will find people in both regions that don't follow those rules. Vermonters say that Flatlanders perfer the darker, stronger B & C grades because most of them grew up with the fake stuff, and the darker syrups are more like the fake, than the lighter ones.


----------



## starlite (Feb 9, 2002)

I once wanted badly to try some REAL maple syrup so I ordered some right from Vermont. It was the most horrid mess I've had in a long time! It was very runny, had no flavor at all but was very expensive! I paid $22.00 for this little bottle of goop. I did get a refund, but no explanation. I asked them to please tell me if I ordered wrong or something, because I had so badly wanted to try real maple syrup for so long - when I finally did I went flying back to the store for my Piggly Wiggly syrup! 

Now, I know something had to be wrong - perhaps the grade I had, I don't know as I don't know much about all the varieties but I bought what they said was their best seller. It was amber in color. 

Anyone know what may have gone wrong? Because I simply cannot believe real maple syrup is that awful. In fact, if I found the right thing, I'd probably be sold hook, line and sinker as I love pancakes, waffles, french toast etc...


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

HI, Starlite, 

No, you didn't do anything 'wrong'; the syrup you ordered was the 'best seller', which is grade A or AA maple syrup, which is lighter in color, and mild. Real maple syrup is also runnier than the Pig's (or Aunt Jemima's), because there's nothing added to them to make them more viscous. If you're used to the thicker 'imitation' brands, then the real syrup IS going to look runny. If you read the labels on the imitation stuff, sometimes there's no maple in it at all - just 'imitation maple flavoring'!

If you still want to try some, I'd suggest asking for the grade B; it's darker, thicker, richer, lots of maple flavor; I love it! I think the King Arthur King Arthur sells it out of their catalog.

Real maple syrup is expensive, because of the work involved and the concentration of the end product. But to me, it's absolutely worth every drop!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Yes it does take a lot of work to make maple syrup. After collecting the sap, which some farmers still do by hand (others have a pipeline system that every tree is hooked up to), the sap must be boiled and boiled. It takes approximately 40 gallons of sap to make 1 gallon of syrup.

Starlite, you are not the first person that has made that complaint. Many people who try the real stuff for the first time (after years of eating the fake stuff), find it runny and weak. As marmalady stated you probably got their Grade A or AA (also called Fancy at one time). You would be much better off trying grade B as it is stronger and a little thicker, closer to what you are used to. Check out my post right above yours. (My wife, who grew up on the fake stuff, still prefers it, so when we have breakfast I eat the real stuff and she eats the fake)


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I wanna say 15 years ago the grading system changed. Bascom sold gallons and in the early 1980's I was shipping it as Christmas gifts for $40 a gallon. Sams carries syrup...I wanna say $10 a 1/2gl does that sound right? Does anyone know how they make maple granules and I assume maple candy and cream are just super reduced syrup....nothing added?.
Yeah this flatlander loves sorghum and cane syrup as well....nothing like a biscuit with butter and either of the above.
*Starlite, I remember my first encounter with REAL syrup and it is an acquired taste....pretty exspenisive acquisition....aw well.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Shroom - Do you ever switch out sorghum or cane for molasses or dark Karo? Are the quantities the same in switching?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Shroom, in Vermont the grading system changed, I don't know about the rest of the country. In Vermont they went from Fancy, Grade A, Grade B Grade C, etc., to Fancy Light, Fancy Light Amber, Fancy Dark Amber. These are all consumer grade maple syrups. They reserved grades B & C for industrial use maple syrups. Those used to make maple flavoring and in items baked by large companies.

I am not sure how they make maple granules or maples sugar as they tend to be harder, almost like sugar. Maple candy is made by cooking maple syrup down further and seeding it with maple crystals to cause the syrup to crystalize. They then take this and pack it into molds and let it dry. I would assume (though I am not sure) that maple cream would be made the same way as honey cream, where they allow the syrup to start to crystalize but whip rapidly while it crystalizes to keep th crystals so small that they are not perceptable.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

As for pricing, I would worry about any maple syrup that sold for $10 a 1/2 gallon. Chances are it is a lower grade syrup and will be overly strong and harsh. Most of the good stuff sells for around $35-40 a gallon, unless you know someone who makes it.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I sometimes switch out sorghum for molasses in soft gingerbread, I do not use cane in cooking....I do use dark corn syrup in pecan pie....Dk. molasses is pretty darn strong and pretty thick, I think thicker that any of the others.

Um, well I ate the Sams syrup this morning and it wasn't harsh....but it also didn't sing like some of the lighter amber ones do...guess it's comparable to a less expensive wine....drinkable, affordable but not prime.


----------



## starlite (Feb 9, 2002)

I'll try that because I've always wanted to try the "real" thing - and marma, I have seen that "imitation" on those store bought bottles and never did like that! 

One time I used maple extract in some recipe calling for it and it was horrible! On the flip side of the kind I bought, this was way too strong. When I looked closer at the label it was "imitation". That's when my curiousity in regard to REAL maple syrup began and led me to trying that kind from Vermont. I wish I could remember the name of that store..

I'm from Wisconsin and when I was in grade school, we did see the process of making real maple syrup and I do recall it is a big job. I think they even make some here in WI yet. I just always read/hear about maple syrup from Vermont. Maybe I should go looking my own back yard first, huh!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

*MAPLE TIGER SHRIMP*

1/4 cup butter
1 cup finely chopped onion
1 Tbsp. minced garlic
1/2 cup ketchup
1 cup fruit salsa
1/2 tsp. chili powder
1 tsp. cinnamon
1/4 cup lemon juice, strained
1/2 cup vinegar
2/3 cup maple syrup
1/2 cup soy sauce
4 lb. fresh tiger shrimp
1 cup sliced mango
1 cup orange segments
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. pepper

1. Heat the butter over medium heat until it starts to bubble.

2. Add onions and garlic and simmer over low to medium heat until onions are translucent.

3. Add ketchup, fruit salsa, chili powder, cinnamon, lemon juice, vinegar, maple syrup and soy sauce.

4. Cook the sauce over low to medium heat for about 25 minutes, stirring frequently. Set aside, covered.

5. Meanwhile, steam shelled and deveined tiger shrimp, with tails attached, for five to six minutes, or until they are opaque.

6. Add tiger shrimp to maple sauce and add the mango slices, orange sections, salt and pepper.

7. Serve over a bed of rice or angel hair pasta.

*BAKED MAPLE SQUASH*

5 cups steamed butternut, acorn or spaghetti squash
3 egg whites, lightly beaten
1/3 cup maple syrup
4 Tbsp. butter
1 1/2 tsp. cinnamon
1 cup slivered almonds

1. Steam the squash in advance in a steamer or wrapped in tin foil and bake in a oven until it is completely soft.

2. Remove the squash from the oven and peel off the skin. Cool and mash the squash until it is the consistency of mashed potatoes.

3. Mix squash, egg whites, maple syrup, butter, cinnamon and almonds together. Grease an eight inch square baking pan and spoon the squash mix into the pan. Bake at 400 F for 20 to 25 minutes.

*MAPLE GOUDA SOUP*

1/3 cup unsalted butter
4 cups chopped leek, white parts only
2 medium yellow onions, chipped
1 Tbsp. minced garlic
11/2 cups chopped Portobello mushrooms
1/4 cup maple syrup
4 cups vegetable stock
1/3 cup all-purpose flour
3 cups water
1 tsp. sea salt
1 whole baby Gouda cheese, diced
2 Tbsp. chopped fresh parsley

1. In a large saucepan, melt the butter and saute the leek, onions, garlic and mushrooms over medium heat for about 10 minutes.

2. Remove from heat and add syrup and vegetable stock. Blend in the flour and water and return to the heat. Simmer, covered, for about 20 minutes. Add the cheese for the last five minutes. Stir and heat until cheese is melted.

3. Add the parsley just before serving. Serve immediately with a crusty baguette.

*MAPLE MANGO SPINACH SALAD*

6 cups fresh spinach
6 cups romaine hearts, washed and torn into bite-sized pieces
2 cups seedless red grapes
1 cup dark raisins
1 cup macadamia nuts, halved
2 ripe avocados, peeled, pitted and cut into wedges

*VINAIGRETTE*

1/3 cup extra virgin olive oil
1/3 cup white wine vinegar
1/3 cup maple syrup
1/2 tsp. salt

1. Toss all salad ingredients together in a large salad bowl.

2. Shake the dressing ingredients together and toss with salad. Serve on chilled glass plates.

*SWEET AND SOUR MAPLE CHICKEN WINGS*

2 lb. chicken wings or drumettes
1 cup flour
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. pepper
2 eggs
3 Tbsp. water
1/4 cup sunflower oil
1/2 cup vinegar
2/3 cup maple syrup
1/3 cup soy sauce
1 onion, finely chopped

1. Separate the chicken wings at the joints. Discard the tips.

2. Mix the flour, salt and pepper in a bowl. In a separate bowl, mix the eggs and water. Dip the chicken wings into the egg mixture, then into the flour mixture. Heat the oil in a skillet and brown the chicken wings.

3. Place the wings in a large baking dish. Combine the vinegar, maple syrup, soy sauce and onion and pour over the chicken wings. Cover with lid or aluminum foil and bake at 350 F for one hour.

*STRAWBERRY MAPLE CREAM*

2 cups small strawberries
1/3 cup maple sugar or maple syrup
1/4 cup maple cream liqueur
1 1/4 cup whipping cream
3 Tbsp. maple sugar

1. Reserve about 10 strawberries for decoration. Place the remaining strawberries in a medium-sized bowl and blend in a blender. Add maple syrup and mix well.

2. Whip maple cream liqueur, whipping cream and maple sugar until the cream holds stiff peaks. Fold in mashed strawberries.

3. Spoon strawberry cream into individual dessert dishes or parfait glasses. Garnish with fresh, whole berries.

*MAPLE FRUIT SALAD*

2 bananas, peeled and thickly sliced
2 peaches, peeled and sliced
lemon juice
2 cups hulled, sliced strawberries
2 cups sliced mango
2 kiwi fruit, peeled and sliced
1 cup fresh raspberries
2 cups blueberries
1 cup maple syrup
1/2 cup maple whisky
1/2 cup maple cream liqueur
2 cups whipping cream
6 Tbsp. maple syrup

1. Sprinkle the banana and peach slices with lemon juice to preserve colour. Add remaining fruit and combine in a large salad bowl.

2. Mix the maple syrup with the maple whiskey and cream liqueur and pour over fruit.

3. Add the six tablespoons of maple syrup to the whipped cream and top individual servings of salad with flavoured whipping cream right before serving.


----------



## starlite (Feb 9, 2002)

Wow...lots of goodies! I found this one - sounds so simple after all those I read, but I thought it sounded interesting - haven't tried it yet though..


MAPLE RICE PUDDING

1 quart skim milk
2 cups cooked long-grain white rice
1/3 cup sugar free maple syrup plus 2 tablespoons sugar free maple syrup
1 teaspoons grated orange rind
1/3 cups broken walnuts

Combine the milk and rice in a large saucepan. Cook, stirring, over
medium-low heat until the mixture boils and thickens, about 25
minutes. Stir in 1/3 cup maple syrup and cook 10 minutes more. Add
the orange rind and vanilla. Pour into 4 (8-ounce) dessert bowls or
custard cups; then allow to cool at room temperature. Meanwhile, heat
the walnuts in a small heavy frying pan over low heat, stirring,
until fragrant, about 3 minutes. Drizzle with remaining 2 tablespoons
maple syrup. Cook over medium heat, stirring, until the syrup boils
and coats the walnuts, about 2 minutes. Sprinkle on the puddings.


----------



## dunk (Feb 7, 2002)

Ok, i've been "hanging out" at Cheftalk for awhile now, yet somehow I missed this chat...and me being a "Real Vermonter" and all and not one of those d*mned flatlanders. 

Maple syrup runs like blood in my veins. When my older brother lived at home, he would boil sap -- a looooong process to actually get the syrup, and then store it in canning jars and we'd have maple syrup all year long. 

I made maple syrup pie for Easter -- to die for!!!!! I'll post the recipe later -- can't right now being at work and all.

Dunk

p.s. funny story - when I lived in New Jersey, I worked with this guy who said, and i qoute "I don't understand what the big deal is. I know how maple syrup is made; I saw Bugs Bunny do it - you put the tap in the tree and maple syrup comes out." I laughed long and hard after that and he never did live it down. For Christmas, I had to get him real maple syrup, because he had never tried it. My goal in life is to convert everyone to the "real thing."


----------



## dunk (Feb 7, 2002)

p.s. did you know that you are only a "real Vermonter" if you were born in the state. You could have moved here when you were a day old, but since you weren't born here you will Never be a real Vermonter.

Just a quick fact for the day


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Okay, Dunk, now that we've captured a real Vermonter, the question of the day IS:

Grade A or B? What's your favorite???


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

We've got the real thing here in Quebec. And the answer should be *B*!


----------



## dunk (Feb 7, 2002)

I must say I prefer light amber (grade A) on my pancakes, waffles, cream of wheat... -- it's thinner and I love it when it soaks right into the pancakes. When I cook or bake, I always use the darker syrup -- like for baked squash, pies, fudge...my dad just made maple syrup fudge last weekend - I call it mystery fudge, because other than I know there's maple syrup in it, he always adds all kinds of things, usually whatever happens to be in the kitchen (and people wonder where I learned to bake...). This time I think he added coconut, walnuts and semi-sweet chocolate chips. Wicked sweet and definitly delicious.

Some favorite food memories...since you all got me the topic of maple syrup now...maple butter on hot rolls just out of the oven; dipping homemade buttermilk donuts in maple cream; sugar on snow, again with buttermilk donuts and lots of pickles . 

Ok, I'd better stop now...I'm kicking myself for not bringing some of my dad's fudge to work with me arggg.. now I have to wait till I get home.

Dunk


----------



## annie (Mar 22, 2002)

Starlite -
I used to make syrup on a Vermont dairy farm. A lot of syrup comes from Canada, and it's good, but I'm biased to VT. VT. also has standards for the density, color and grading of VT. syrup. 
I wonder if syrup should be sold with the vintage year on the label. The lovely delicate flavor of first run grade A is most pronounced in fresh syrup. We always tried to use ours within a year.
That said, I think the stronger flavor of B is better for cooking. Grade A gets lost!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

I have to say I'm definitely getting to really like the punchy Grade B even on pancakes and French toast - a real flavor POW! I'm afraid the A would taste woosey after that. But then I'm still working off that half-gallon that my generous brother-in-law sent me!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

These days I'm into raspberries and maple syrup. They are just so good together. I even stuffed raspberries with maple sugar just to snack on. 

As for maple syrup, the darker, the better.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

Regarding the conversation about Grade A vs B maple syrup; it could be viewed like the subtle preferences and uses for light vs dark soy sauce in cookery and consumption, eh?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow! Another blast from the past. Don't know if your realize it, Donna, but this thread is 8 years old.

Anyway, there is no comparison between A & B maple syrup, on one hand, and light vs dark soy sauce on the other. With the soy, "light" is merely a reduction in sodium, and, in theory at least, tastes less salty. With maple syrup, on the other hand, there is a tremendous change between the grades. The color, viscosity, and flavor are radically different; to the point where you could easily believe you were having two different products.

One thing I find amusing is that the celebrity chefs have all suddenly discovered B grade. Years ago, when you couldn't even find it ouside the maple producing areas, they sneered at it as being coarse and "smoky." Sort of lower class. Now it's become the "in" maple product.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

To get back to the original question, maple syrup beyond breakfast?

what about pancakes for supper!  That was my favorite sunday supper as a kid - we had sunday dinner, roast with potatoes, vegetables, etc, but then in the evening my brother and I would make pancakes.


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

I would love trying those recipes. Honestly, I don't know some of the recipes but, I'll try to look for it in supermarkets. Thanks!


----------



## richard2010 (Nov 3, 2010)

I usually alternate between Grade A and Grade B, it really depends on what kind of mapley flavor you are after.

Did you know about this website: http://www.maplesyrupworld.com/pages/maple-syrup-recipe.html they have about 100 different recipes using maple syrup.

I even found an Andouille Apple pot pies with maple cornbread crust recipe, Andouille, apple and maple syrup, what a great combination!


----------



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

My favorite after-breakfast use of maple syrup is a cayenne-maple syrup glaze for pork, chicken or turkey. A little sweet, a little rich, a little spicey. Wonderful combination.

As an aside: my fiance actually prefers light corn syrup on pancakes and waffles. I've only known a few people that preferred it. Anyone else out there feel the same way?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I had a dish in a vietnamese restaurant that tasted like maple syrup. It was a fried tofu dish. Worked pretty well.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_actually prefers light corn syrup on pancakes and waffles. _

Is there an actual flavor difference between light and dark corn syrup, as there is with different grades of maple syrup?


----------



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

KYHeirloomer said:


> Is there an actual flavor difference between light and dark corn syrup, as there is with different grades of maple syrup?


Light corn syrup has a little sweeter (although still vastly less sweet than maple syrup) and more neutral taste. Dark corn syrup has a stronger flavor since it's made with refiner's syrup and can be a little off-putting when eaten raw. Then again, my great grandmother put blackstrap molasses on her pancakes. I tried it once. Needless to say, I won't be eating it again any time soon.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

There is a vast difference in these syrups when you try different brands.. There is a difference when you buy same brand in retail package and the commercial packs. There is also difference between retail packages Catsup and retail Mayo and commercial packages. With the former in the majority of cases being thicker. Going back to a commercial of yesteryear saying "Savarin The coffee served at the Waldorf Astoria". It in fact was the BRAND served, but retail you could not buy the same BLEND of Savarin..


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Maple syrup is very good in barbecue sauces -- there's a play on Carolina mustard sauces with maple syrup that's nice. 

Final mops for pork, poultry and fish; i.e., as a glaze. 

The combination of smoke, pork, onion, ginger, peach, and maple is one of my favorites.   

Maple compliments halibut, trout and salmon beautifully.

Excellent with with a variety of squash; pumpkins and yams (which aren't squash) of course.

Good as a general sweetener -- honey, maple syrup, white sugar, piloncillo,and  molasses are my favorites going from smoothest to most "bite."  Of course it has too much character to use for coffee or tea, but it's adaptable to a lot of baking.    

Bourbon and maple are a good combination.  I've done sauces of course, but never a cocktail.  Hmmm.  

Grade B, FTW.

BDL


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

We process maple sap each spring here. I even have a photo shot on it. Having so much of the real stuff at my disposal makes for some interesting combinations.

I'll roast a garlic bud then squeeze the cloves into a saucepan of warm maple syrup, then allow it to steep for an hour. After straining, I have roasted garlic maple syrup and some pretty damn good garlic cloves as well. I'll wrap paper thin slices of bacon around a bunch of green beans, roast these in a hot oven until the bacon is crisp and drizzle the syrup on top.  It is heaven.

Nothing like a good cup of hot coffee with my friend Jack D. and some hot maple syrup added.

Maple syrup reduced with demi-glace as a perfect sauce for venison. YUM!!!


----------



## palebrand (Nov 4, 2010)

This is great!!! My sister in law sent me a half gallon jug of grade B Vermont maple syrup recently, so I've been doing lots of experimentation!

-maple syrup glazed roasted sweet potatoes with sugared pecans

-pork tenderloin with maple syrup glaze

-maple syrup pie

-maple muffins with maple pecan frosting

-pumpkin spice cake with maple frosting

-raspberry maple vinaigrette

and of course, loads of french toast! I don't think I'll ever be able to go back to grade A syrup again!!!!
[hr][/hr]
<spanTravel to Cambodia  / <spanVoyage au VIetnam  / <spanVietnam Volunteer


----------

